# natural fork teaser



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

i've had a couple of forks sitting in my garage for a while, begging for me to work on them. i got started on them along with a few projects not related to slingshots and decided to step out of the box and experiment a little. to compliment the natural ergonomics of each slingshot, i sanded certain areas flat and glued on pieces of walnut. this i think gives them a really nice and unique look as well as exaggerates their natural palm swells and curves. anyway they're not finished but here are a couple teaser pics.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

There looking really smart buddy nice work

Atb rob


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, those are going to be real nice!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I like Colt, with respect to the small holds I think it would be very useful to add a strap tosecure. I tried it last week with this feature and the first shot Sappho of hand me lol!another would not put hard springs.

But they look beautiful ... no doubt.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great Work and flips! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for the kind words everyone. i think i would benefit from a strap as well but like you mentioned cheapo, the handles are a little too small. i ended up trimming everything a tad short lol. next time i'll try and remember that it's easier to remove material than in is to put it back.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice one


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

oh yesssss, i'm liking them


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

SWEET!!!
philly


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Those are going to look great when finished. I love the idea of grafting the contrasting wood onto a natural to enhance the fit and function. I personally like to make short handled forks from time to time as well, but find they can be a bit unstable without the added security of an adjustable lanyard. With one however they allow your hand to kind of "find its own fit" and can be very comfortable.

Here's a pic of one of my "palm sized" handles and the lanyard attachment. It's so stable with the lanyard that it is one of the few frames I keep double tbg bands on all the time, even for practice,

I have an "experimental" two tone tan and OD cammo lanyard hanging around that would look great on those two tone frames. PM me your address and I'll send it to you. You can review it for me and we'll call it a "beta test".


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Colt,
These composed naturals look great. Nice shape great combination of colors. What are they made of besides the walnut adition?? Great work saludos.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

nice


----------



## WillyWacker (Mar 27, 2011)

colt said:


> i've had a couple of forks sitting in my garage for a while, begging for me to work on them. i got started on them along with a few projects not related to slingshots and decided to step out of the box and experiment a little. to compliment the natural ergonomics of each slingshot, i sanded certain areas flat and glued on pieces of walnut. this i think gives them a really nice and unique look as well as exaggerates their natural palm swells and curves. anyway they're not finished but here are a couple teaser pics.


----------



## WillyWacker (Mar 27, 2011)

Colt- that´s artwork!


----------

